# Sexy Christmas Pics....



## shugathick4u (Dec 25, 2009)

HERES MINE DID A LITTLE TOUCH UP...


----------



## butch (Dec 25, 2009)

shugathick4u,

That is a lovely picture, and very festive for this time of year. Just an fyi, though, the picture you've posted is one we often don't see on this particular board, because it is for women to speak with other women about their lives as fat women. If you posted the picture in this forum for the men of Dimensions to enjoy, then I can move this thread to a forum where those pictures usually reside, so you can receive a gendered mix of responses.

Thanks for participating on the BBW forum, and hope you enjoy the content here.

Best,
Butch, BBW Forum mod


----------



## shugathick4u (Dec 25, 2009)

thnx as u can see im just new to this


----------



## butch (Dec 25, 2009)

shugathick4u said:


> thnx as u can see im just new to this



No worries, we're glad you're here!


----------



## karmacomba (Jan 1, 2010)

great pic, you look lovely


----------



## cyril (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks, nice pic


----------

